# Got this yesterday



## SuperDuty04 (Dec 23, 2019)

So one of my wife’s sisters got me this Woodchuck tool for Christmas yesterday. I can’t wait to use it. Should make my firewood cutting much easier. Anyone else have one?


----------



## jnance (Jan 11, 2020)

I have there cant hook version and like it a lot! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

